# 'Grow-Hops' is the best Internet resource re hops



## billvelek (Feb 27, 2008)

Our free Grow-Hops group SPECIALIZES in the topic of growing
ingredients to brew beer -- primarily hops but some minor coverage of
barley and brewing-herbs, too. Now with 1,187 members, including
some professional growers/farmers, we're undoubtedly the largest and
best resource about growing hops on the Internet today; if you have an
interest, please join us at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Grow-Hops



It's not too late to be put on our list for free hop rhizomes (based on
availability, and limited to the U.S.), and we have an extensive list
of commercial sources, too, in case we run out or if you live outside
the U.S. (I have NO financial interest in any of them). We're
just a bunch of friendly homebrewers who also like to garden and are
trying to ensure a supply of the hops we want during the ongoing hop
crisis. I know that I've made similar announcements, but since
our membership is expanding even faster now than a few months ago --
over one hundred in just the past week -- this is evidence that there
is still a lot of interest and a need to keep this information readily
available within all homebrewing communities -- especially since time
for preparations is quickly running out. And because we
specialize in _gardening_ topics, all other brewing discussion is
OFF-topic in our group; we're therefore not a replacement for _any_
brewing forums, so you should continue to support this group.



Thanks.



Bill Velek


----------



## smurfe (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I was just researching last night on what rhizomes I can grow in Louisiana. I really want to give this a try.


----------



## masta (Feb 28, 2008)

I have also signed up since I would like to give this a try....


----------

